# Royal Standard Montafana



## nipik82 (1 Дек 2014)

Royal Standard Montafana
Помогите оценить данный аккордеон. 
Состояние хорошее. 
Заранее благодарю


----------



## vev (1 Дек 2014)

nipik82 (01.12.2014, 18:55) писал:


> Royal Standard Montafana
> Помогите оценить данный аккордеон.
> Состояние хорошее.
> Заранее благодарю


15-25тр было бы, примерно, то, что надо. Вещь старая. Конструкция уж больно мудреная. По сложности изготовления не уступает ломаной, а по звуку увы... ИМХО

Хотя было бы весьма неплохо, чтобы Вы выложили фотографии инструмента. Что такое "хорошо", не у всех одинаковое. Если не лень, сфотографируйте не только внешний вид, но и то, что находится под правой ажуркой


----------



## MAN (1 Дек 2014)

nipik82 (01.12.2014, 18:55) писал:


> Помогите оценить данный аккордеон.


 Так Вы же его вроде сами уже оценили.
nipik82 (01.12.2014, 18:55) писал:


> Состояние хорошее.


vev (01.12.2014, 21:01) писал:


> Вещь старая. Конструкция уж больно мудреная. По сложности изготовления не уступает ломаной


 Ступенчатая дека?


----------



## vev (2 Дек 2014)

MAN (02.12.2014, 01:16) писал:


> Ступенчатая дека?


Она, родимая 
Наверное, все-таки уступает по сложности изготовления ломаной деке, но в смысле звука, усложнение конструкции ничего нового не дает


----------

